# Best of bel canto



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi folks,

I've recently started getting heavily into opera after a long time away from classical music. Like others on here, I like to listen to a good amount of an opera before attempting to watch a performance.

I've been working my way through Verdi and Puccini with the help of the excellent EMI Classics 100 best series (http://www.amazon.co.uk/100-Best-Verdi-G/dp/B003D0ZOBY - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Puccini-100-Best-Giacomo/dp/B001DJ14WU). These two have really given me a greater appreciation of the well known works as well as giving a teasing introduction to less well known works such as Ernani or Le Villi.

Unfortunately I've run into a brick wall with finding a similar set (or sets) for any of the bel canto composers, which has been very frustrating and a little surprising.

My question is two-fold:
- Can anyone point out a compilation that I may have overlooked?
- Failing that, what would people include on a best of bel canto compilation, given the chance?

There are obviously the likes of Largo al factotum, Casta diva, Chi mi frena, etc but what about stuff a little bit off the beaten track?

The Verdi compilation is great because it breaks it all down into six CD's as follows:
- Female arias
- Male arias
- Duets
- Ensembles
- Choruses
- Instrumentals

How would the bel canto masters stack up in those categories?

To kick-off, here is some of what I would already include from what I have heard from other sources:

Bellini - I Puritani - Son vergin vezzoza
Rossini - L'Italiana in Algeri - Languir per una bella
Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia - Qualunque sia l'evento
Donizetti - Don Pasquale - Che interminabile andrivieni (Servants' Chorus)
Rossini - La Cenerentola - Overture

Any help and advice is greatly appreciated :tiphat:


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't know about compilations, but if you're looking for individual arias and the likes, not complete operas, then there are loads of very good bel canto aria CDs out there.

I wholeheartedly recommend Juan Diego Flórez' CD with Rossini arias which is just spectacular and so is his (appropriately titled) Bel Canto Spectacular CD. Joyce DiDonato's CD with Rossini arias is also amazing. Cecilia Bartoli's Maria CD is also rather good.

If you want overtures, then my suggestion is The Complete Overtures of Rossini with the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields and Sir Neville Marriner.

I agree that this is all rather Rossini-centric, but I have a thing for Rossini.


----------



## hutchscott (May 13, 2011)

Bellini "La sonambula" with Natalie Dessay
Donizetti "La Fille du Regiment", well, I guess that is also with Dessay, and Juan Diego Florez singing "Ah, mes amis".


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

hutchscott said:


> *Bellini "La sonambula" with Natalie Dessay*
> Donizetti "La Fille du Regiment", well, I guess that is also with Dessay, and Juan Diego Florez singing "Ah, mes amis".


Surely not the DVD of that Mary Zimmerman production? Wonderful singing, but completely nonsensical staging.

And I second the Fille du régiment with Dessay and JDF.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, I hope you stick around and participate of our discussions and voting.

You can make your own compilation on iTunes or a playlist on YouTube

Here are some arias that I would suggest (edit - I realize that you've mentioned some already):

*Bellini*

Norma
Casta Diva
Mira, o Norma

I Puritani
Son vergin vezzosa
Qui la voce
A te, o cara

La Sonnambula
Ah! Non credea mirarti
Ah, non giunge

*Donizetti*

L'Elisir d'Amore
Una Furtiva Lagrima
Udite, Udite, o rustici!

Lucrezia Borgia
Brindisi: Il segreto per esser felici

Don Pasquale
Com'è gentil

Lucia di Lammermoor
Il dolce suono
Spargi d'amaro pianto
Fra poco a me ricovero
Tu che a dio
Che mi frena

La Fille du Régiment
Ah! Mes amis
Pour mon âme

La Favorita
Vien, Leonora
O Mio Fernando
Spirto Gentil

*Rossini*

Tancredi
Di tanto palpiti

L'Italiana in Algeri
Cruda sorte

Il Barbiere di Siviglia
Ecco ridente
Largo al factotum
Una voce poco fa
La calumnia è un venticello
A un dottor della mia sorte

La Cenerentola
Non più mesta

Semiramide
Bel raggio lusinghier

Guillaume Tell
Ne m'abandonne pas, espoir de la vengeance
Asile héréditaire


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aksel said:


> I agree that this is all rather Rossini-centric, but I have a thing for Rossini.


Well, good to know, Aksel. I also do! Remember, I even started a post defending him!:cheers:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

More Juan Diego Florez bel canto:

Rossini, Donizetti, Bellini:










Donizetti and Bellini:


----------



## hutchscott (May 13, 2011)

In regards to Mary Zimmerman's production: Actually, Natalie Dessay has recorded "La sonambula" on CD...that I got from my library once. No DVD required.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum MattExcell.

This is good as well.


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words of welcome and the suggestions. I had a feeling that it might be collections for some of the bel canto stars which would be a good starting point - I picked up this by Ramon Vargas which I really like:









I will definitely have to look into some of the JDF compilations - I love his version of Ecco ridente on youtube - and I've liked the stuff I've heard from Elina Garanca as well, so thanks for that. Not so familiar with Joyce DiDonato, but that CD looks like an in depth look at the less well known Rossini works, which I'm sure will have some hidden gems. Would it be fair to call Joyce a Rossini specialist?

Alma - thanks for the list, that's great! I've got all the stuff from Barbiere and I think it's great. I'm actually seeing it at Verona Festival next month - can't wait! My only gripe with it is that all of the fireworks seem to be in Act 1 and then Act 2 is almost an afterthought - what do you think?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

MattExcell said:


> ... I'm actually seeing it at Verona Festival next month - can't wait! ...


Do you need someone to carry your bags? A chaperone? A food taster? A baby-sitter? A fluent totally bi-lingual Italian speaking guide (I don't speak Italian right now but I'm a quick learner)?

If so, you know who to ask.


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Do you need someone to carry your bags? A chaperone? A food taster? A baby-sitter? A fluent totally bi-lingual Italian speaking guide (I don't speak Italian right now but I'm a quick learner)?
> 
> If so, you know who to ask.


Haha - will bear it in mind: maybe if I win the Lotto in the next four weeks!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

MattExcell said:


> Haha - will bear it in mind: maybe if I win the Lotto in the next four weeks!


When you come back you must do a report. I am so jealous.


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

sospiro said:


> When you come back you must do a report. I am so jealous.


Defo, defo - will blog it as a newcomers take on the festival, arena and the actual opera. I just really hope it doesn't rain.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

MattExcell said:


> Defo, defo - will blog it as a newcomers take on the festival, arena and the actual opera. I just really hope it doesn't rain.


Remember: Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Bel Canto=mezzo soprano Joyce Didonato 

Barber of Seville DVD with Juan Diego Florez 
Colbran the Muse cd -Rossini arias
Diva/Divo cd

Ps a my avatar is a picture of Joyce taken at the Met stage door. She has a wonderful blog on her site as well as a vlog on YouTube.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

MattExcell said:


> Alma - thanks for the list, that's great! I've got all the stuff from Barbiere and I think it's great. I'm actually seeing it at Verona Festival next month - can't wait! My only gripe with it is that all of the fireworks seem to be in Act 1 and then Act 2 is almost an afterthought - what do you think?


 You're welcome.
Yes, Il Barbiere act 1 in my opinion is much better than act 2. This is not uncommon with Rossini who seems to lose steam in the second half of other operas as well.


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> You're welcome.
> Yes, Il Barbiere act 1 in my opinion is much better than act 2. This is not uncommon with Rossini who seems to lose steam in the second half of other operas as well.


It's so bizarre! I am starting to like Berta's aria more, though and the quintet is hilarious.

Anyone have any suggestions from Anna Bolena, Maria Stuarda or Roberto Devereux?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

MattExcell said:


> It's so bizarre! I am starting to like Berta's aria more, though and the quintet is hilarious.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions from Anna Bolena, Maria Stuarda or Roberto Devereux?


Roberto Devereux - in spite of it being one of my very favorite operas, I don't own a copy of it, a situation I plan to fix soon. I do recall a spectacular duet between Elisabetta and Roberto that starts by Roberto's words _Nascondi, frena i palpiti _or it may be named after Elisabetta's first words _Um lampo, um lampo orribile. _I'm looking at the libretto so I don't know exactly how the duet is listed since I don't have a track list to consult. Also, the first and second arias sung by Elisabetta are very beautiful - again, from the libretto, it looks like they may be named _A te svelai _for the first one and _L'amor suo me fe' beata _for the second one.

Maria Stuarda: I recall that the long final scene lasting for 30 minutes has several beautiful arias. Again, I don't own a copy.


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> I do recall a spectacular duet between Elisabetta and Roberto that starts by Roberto's words _Nascondi, frena i palpiti _or it may be named after Elisabetta's first words _Um lampo, um lampo orribile. _I'm looking at the libretto so I don't know exactly how the duet is listed since I don't have a track list to consult. Also, the first and second arias sung by Elisabetta are very beautiful - again, from the libretto, it looks like they may be named _A te svelai _for the first one and _L'amor suo me fe' beata _for the second one.[/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR][/FONT]


From the Amazon track listing I think you're right:
- Um lampo, um lampo orrible
- L'amor suo mi fe' beata

Thanks, this is great!


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Just listened to Cessa di piu resistere from Barbiere, off the JDF CD. Sounds great, but why is it often cut out of the full opera performance?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

MattExcell said:


> Just listened to Cessa di piu resistere from Barbiere, off the JDF CD. Sounds great, but why is it often cut out of the full opera performance?


According to JDF because it's fiendishly hard.


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Do you think it's also because directors prefer to leave the tune to La Cenerentola?


----------

